# Setting up irda - mobile openobex

## psofa

I installed irda-utils loaded irtty-sir loaded ircomm

and done irattach /dev/ttyS0 -s ! irdadump reports communication between my mobile and irda.But

 scmxx -i reports 

Accessing device /dev/ircomm0

Error on opening device.

No such file or directory

Actually theres no ircomm0.How do i create it?

im using udev

----------

## psofa

ok if i load first irda then irtty-sir then ircomm then ircomm-tty there is ircomm0 device but.

irattach /dev/ircomm0 doesnt make the irda lights  on-off.Only irattach /dev/ttyS0 does.So 

scmxx -i

Accessing device /dev/ircomm0

Error in setting device attributes: Invalid argument

i tried smcxx -d /dev/ttyS0 -i and it does the same.

----------

## psofa

trying to connect with openobex i get from dmesg:

IrLAP, no activity on link!

irlap_adjust_qos_settings(), Detected buggy peer, adjust mtt to 1000us!

IrLAP, no activity on link!

They seem to communicate: actually when the phone searched for device the receive irda led on my pc is on.Then it fails and the descovery procedure continues

how do i set the mtt?

----------

## psofa

also is it normal that the detection is happening all the time? :

barton root # irdadump

14:58:19.498746 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14) 

14:58:19.588666 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14) 

14:58:19.673650 xid:rsp 638af9ac < 28291bda S=6 s=1 T610 series hint=9124 [ PnP Modem IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (2 :Cool: 

14:58:19.678650 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14) 

14:58:19.768639 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14) 

14:58:19.858624 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14) 

14:58:19.948612 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14) 

14:58:20.038600 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=* barton hint=8420 [ Computer IrOBEX ] (23) 

14:58:22.498227 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14) 

14:58:22.588210 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14) 

14:58:22.678196 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14) 

14:58:22.768182 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14) 

14:58:22.853166 xid:rsp 638af9ac < 28291bda S=6 s=3 T610 series hint=9124 [ PnP Modem IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (2 :Cool: 

14:58:22.858168 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14) 

14:58:22.948156 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14) 

14:58:23.038142 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=* barton hint=8420 [ Computer IrOBEX ] (23) 

14:58:25.497772 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14) 

14:58:25.587756 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14) 

14:58:25.677741 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14) 

14:58:25.767728 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14) 

14:58:25.857711 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14) 

14:58:25.947700 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14) 

14:58:26.032685 xid:rsp 638af9ac < 28291bda S=6 s=5 T610 series hint=9124 [ PnP Modem IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (2 :Cool: 

14:58:26.037685 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=* barton hint=8420 [ Computer IrOBEX ] (23) 

14:58:28.497317 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14) 

14:58:28.587300 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14) 

14:58:28.677283 xid:cmd 638af9ac > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14) 

and so on

----------

## psofa

when the mobile tries to find the pc i get from irdadump

15:02:37.230496 snrm:cmd ca=fe pf=1 638af9ac < 28291bda new-ca=66 

        LAP QoS: Baud Rate=115200bps Max Turn Time=500ms Data Size=256B Window Size=3 Add BOFS=0 Min Turn Time=50us Link Disc=40s (32) 

15:02:37.231342 ua:rsp ca=66 pf=1 638af9ac > 28291bda 

        LAP QoS: Baud Rate=115200bps Max Turn Time=500ms Data Size=2048B Window Size=7 Add BOFS=0 Min Turn Time=5000us Link Disc=12s (31)

----------

## psofa

noone?

----------

## die4me

Hi,

to create the /dev/ircomm0 you must load the module ircomm-tty.

But the problem with "IrLAP, no activity on link! " I also have.

There I can not help.

sry

----------

